# How I potty pad trained my 9 week old pomchi and yorkie



## sasha2334829 (Sep 30, 2013)

I also puppy pad trained my yorkie. I also crate trained him. And now he pees on command. He is 7 months old and never has an accident. I am in the middle of training my 9 week old pomchi puppy on puppy pads/crate as well. He has had only 1 pee accident and that was the first day we got him. And he's had 4 poo accidents. But he is already running to the puppy pad to pee and poop on it. And he's starting to go on command. I've only had him for 2 weeks. Here is what I do. I did this same thing for my yorkie. 

1.Crate train.Make his space big enough for him to turn around and lay down. If you cannot watch him, put him in his crate. (Even to get a glass of water or go to the bathroom!)

2.Keep him on a food schedule. I feed my pomchi 3 times a day. Morning, noon and 3 hours before bed time. They do need water though at all times during the day. Take the water away 1 hour before bedtime.

3.Keep him on a potty schedule. To do this I have a small notebook that I write down the exact time he goes pee/poo. This will give you the amount of time that he needs inbetween times he pees and how often he poos. My puppy goes pee around every hour to every hour and a half. But I like to take him every hour just in case. And I found out that he poops 2 times in the morning and once at night. Your pup will be different. 

4.Training in general. Ok, here's what I do during the day and at night. Since day 1, I sat on the ground with my pup when he was out. I kept him in 1 room ONLY. Don't let him roam. Ever. He was always in arms reach for me to grab and put him on his pad. Keep him playing with you near his pads. Also, I put food and water near (not right next to) his pads so he is always close to everything he needs. Toys, toys, toys. They will always play with you when you're playing with toys. If he tries to run away, go get him and bring him back. My pup was wanting to run away and poop out of sight. That's a big sign that they need to poo. So, if he runs away suddenly, you go after him and immediately put him on the pad. Whether he has to potty or not. And say "go potty". If no poo, keep him close. Sniffing the ground. If you see this, automatically grab him and put on the pad and again say "go potty". If no pee, again, keep him close. ANY time my pup wasn't playing with toys or with me and he started sniffing, it was right to the pad. So, when he does go pee/poo you continuously say "go potty!". The whole time he is going don't stop saying it. When he finishes, you pet him like crazy and say "good potty!". Then he gets a small treat. Remember, write down the times. When he gets tired, put him in his crate. AS SOON as he gets up from nap, it's to the potty. I didn't allow him off the pad until he went. Because they ALWAYS go after nap. Now at night. For my pup, he can hold it for 2 and a half hours. So the rule is 1 hour for every month they are. (1 month, 1 hour/ 2 months, 2 hours). So if you start out taking a 7/8 week old puppy potty every 2 and a half hours and he has already peed, cut it down to every 2 hours. And so on. You HAVE to take them potty at night when they are puppies. Period. When they are older, they will be able to hold it at night. My 7 month old yorkie can hold it all night. But that's still no more than 8 hours. Also, take them potty right before bed time that way you know they already went when you go to bed. And remember, if you see them start to potty on the floor, just say "ah,ah,ah!" and take them straight to the potty pad and say "go potty". Never spank or rub their nose in it. And if you see they have made an accident on the floor and you didn't catch it, just clean it with a good enzyme cleaner (I use Natures Miracle) and forget about it. They are babies. Accidents happen. I know this seems like a lot of work, and it is. But a little more work in the beginning with your puppy and you will have a problem free dog. With potty training that is. I hope this helps. If you, or anyone else has questions about anything I do to potty train, let me know.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is great!! IF you have the time! I use a puppy playpen with a pad in it. Less work, same result. I don't have to get up several times at night and the puppy goes on the pad when they have to. My chi's literally house trained themselves by watching my other chi's. Great way! It took about 2 weeks for Bonnie to catch on; she thought if she was NEAR the pad, it was OK!


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

This is basically the same thing I did with all three of my chis and they caught on quick. People are amazed when Minnie pottys on demand for me lol. But it is a lot of time that some people might not have. I am a stay at home mom.


----------



## sasha2334829 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am a stay at home mom as well. This is definetely a great way of pad training IF you stay at home, but not if you have to be gone during the day.


----------

